
Johnson and Johnson knew about asbestos in baby powder for decades - sna1l
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/421395-report-johnson-johnson-knew-about-asbestos-in-baby-powder-for-decades
======
chmaynard
Reuters story:

[https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-
report/johnsona...](https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-
report/johnsonandjohnson-cancer/)

